# The natural tail....



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

OK so puppy is going to have a natural tail. 

I'm a HUGE HUGE fan of the german clip LOVE it. but how the heck (carrot style not pokered) is that going to look wtih a natural tail??? 

Or leave it long ala vinnie and vegas? 

(Yes i'm way to excited for puppy and have been studying my kalstone book since i got it last week *L*)


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

You really can't do a carrot tail..which always made me sad that I couldn't do a proper german clip..i've seen some people who let the tail grow long and fluffy and I didn't like it like that too much..i try to keep it trimmed short.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

yeah- i figured it would look bad- a pokered even worse... 

can't do a great pom pom ball either witha natural tail *Sigh* Course pup is 4 weeks old and barely has any hair LOL i'm getting a WEE bit ahead of myself. Thankfully so far her tail looks pretty decent for length/shape (not too gay)


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Nevar,

There's a very NICE looking European dog done in a German on a groomer's forum. It was done at the WORLD competition and he's beautiful. Of course, over seas, it's illegal to crop tails, so his tail is al natural. Don't know if I can post the link here or not, but you can pm me and I'd be glad to give you the link


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Just do an AWESOME tail duster.. as I call it.
Like the Fabulous Fabio...
Aust CH Capanash Vision In White - Owned by Mrs M M Sharpe


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

jak said:


> Just do an AWESOME tail duster.. as I call it.
> Like the Fabulous Fabio...
> Aust CH Capanash Vision In White - Owned by Mrs M M Sharpe


Love that! I am starting to really like a natural tail!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, a carrot tail wont' work, but a totally shaved poker tail DOES work on a full tail! This will be the one Cameo was talking about, but is a good example...
Groomers BBS: German Trim - Switzerland


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

i've never seen a natural tail shaved before... it looks quite good!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas's tail isn't natural, it's just a long dock  I loove it! I don't know if I want to make it a pom tail or just a fluffy tail? We'll see with time!

Here's a shaved natural tail on one of the most gorgeous browns I've ever seen.
Getting better at this posing lark ;-) on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

The more I watch Quincey grow, the more I fall in love with natural tails. I'll always love a docked tail, but I'd love having a natural one too!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

OK Vegas's is a long dock! 

OK hmmm that pokered tail doesn't look as masculine when it's long... hmmmmmmm 

Yese i'm slightly getting ahead of myself pups only 5 weeks old now


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Vegas's tail isn't natural, it's just a long *duck*  I loove it! I don't know if I want to make it a pom tail or just a fluffy tail? We'll see with time!
> 
> Here's a shaved natural tail on one of the most gorgeous browns I've ever seen.
> Getting better at this posing lark ;-) on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> ...


LOL... Hehe, that would be funny.. he would chase his tail!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

jak said:


> LOL... Hehe, that would be funny.. he would chase his tail!


LOL YEAH! I just noticed that xD it's fixed, but you've sealed my typo in stone.

Thanks a lot, Jak! 

By the way.. he already chases his tail.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

This one has a natural tail and shaved down.

Pudelzucht zum lustigen Vagabund, Großpudel schwarz und weiß


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is appealing to me too!! I like when he makes eyes contact with me, you can hear it thump, thump thumping on the floor. A very curled tail is not very attractive undocked, but a straight tail or one with a slight curl is nice. Quincy has a lovely tail with a slight curl.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I groom a rescue standard boy in a mod. german. He has a natural tail with no curl. I leave it just barely longer than shaved and it looks really nice on him. Multiple clients have commented positively on his tail


----------

